# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Warren Expanding ?

## cdbthunder

So I went to my doctor today at S 4th and Telephone Rd and he told me Warren Theater just purchased the property south of Moore Medical Center. He said the purchase was made for future expansion. Could this be for the proposed 20 theater complex originally planned until the economic downturn took place and if so wouldn't they have already aquired that property ?

----------


## Jesseda

the bought the bowling alley property?

----------


## cdbthunder

> the bought the bowling alley property?


The big field just west of the bowling alley.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Hmmm....anyone know any more about this?

----------


## metro

yes, old news, they had articles and a press release last month, I'll see if I can dig it up.

----------


## flintysooner

> yes, old news, they had articles and a press release last month, I'll see if I can dig it up.


I remember the post and think it was in the one about Warren coming to northwest OKC.  But I can't find it with search or even by just looking through prior posts.

Here is the article link to OKCBIZ:  http://www.okc.biz/article/06-17-201...xperience.aspx

The excerpt:


> Warren said plans are to add on to the theater in Moore in the near future.
> 
> “It will be a major addition,” he said, stating that additions will cost millions of dollars. “We have a few surprises that we’ll offer at a later date when we get it all put together and get the design work done. It will be very unusual, and some of it will be groundbreaking in terms of what we’re planning to do in the future in Moore.
> 
> “Luckily, the economy has not affected the movie business or the theater business. Actually, last year was the biggest year in the movie business.”

----------


## bunchakids

Please let it be a REAL IMAX addition. That would be soooooo cool.

----------


## Easy180

The word unusual jumps out so Im thinking something different than IMAX...Thinking strip club with movies in the background

----------


## andimthomas

> Thinking strip club with movies in the background


Win. But I was thinking more of something like their OldTown Theatre Grille?

----------


## cdbthunder

> The word unusual jumps out so Im thinking something different than IMAX...Thinking strip club with movies in the background


How would you watch the movie ? Wouldn't you be a little preoccupied with what was going on in the foreground ? I could just see that you know, when going to the refreshment counter you would say, " I'll have the # 7 combo " which includes a large popcorn, a large drink and a lap dance. Oh and if you wanted to supersize it they would throw Bertha in there for your lap dance. lol.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> How would you watch the movie ? Wouldn't you be a little preoccupied with what was going on in the foreground ? I could just see that you know, when going to the refreshment counter you would say, " I'll have the # 7 combo " which includes a large popcorn, a large drink and a lap dance. Oh and if you wanted to supersize it they would throw Bertha in there for your lap dance. lol.


My Lord, it's Idiocracy.  Starbucks Latte anyone? How about some Adult Tax Relief?

It won't be a strip club, it's too close to residential.

----------


## cdbthunder

> My Lord, it's Idiocracy.  Starbucks Latte anyone? How about some Adult Tax Relief?
> 
> It won't be a strip club, it's too close to residential.


Of course you do know I was only joking, right ?

----------


## flintysooner

From NewsOK

*Wichita IMAX theater could set Moore change*

By Bill Wilson Oklahoman    Comment on this article 0
Published: November 28, 2010

WICHITA, Kan.  Volunteers wearing white gloves spent Wednesday morning piecing together Bill Warrens 600-foot IMAX screen at the west theater, 21st and Tyler.

Moores Warren Theatre is seen in this file photo. The company recently added an IMAX screen to a Wichita, Kan., site. Few details have been released about expansion plans in Moore. PHOTO BY JACONNA AGUIRRE, OKLAHOMAN ARCHIVE

Wichita IMAX theater could set Moore change

Its just one major project on Warrens plate, including a major expansion in Oklahoma planned for next year.

Dozens of Warren staffers and bystanders assembled the screen pieces that had been laid across the theaters seating area.

It went well, Warren said Wednesday. You always worry about something happening and weve never done an IMAX screen before, but it went very well.

The IMAX and improvements totaling $7.2 million to the other auditoriums in the theater are scheduled to open Dec. 17 with Tron: Legacy.

IMAX is a trademark for a large-format movie and motion-simulation entertainment center, with screens up to 10 times larger than a conventional movie screen.

It was fun, Warren said. We had some employees, some bankers, some lawyers. It was kind of like a barn-raising.

The existing auditoriums in the west Wichita theater got new carpet, seats, screens and digital projection equipment.

Next up is the expansion of Warrens Moore theater. Warren said this week hes signed a contract to buy an acre and a half adjacent to his theater at 1000 Telephone Road.

Warren declined to outline the expansion plans.

Were still working on it, but it will be a multimillion-dollar deal, Warren said.

IMAX?

Possibly, and a few other surprises down there, Warren said. Well be under construction within the first six months of the year.

McClatchy-Tribune

Information Services


Read more: http://newsok.com/wichita-imax-theat...#ixzz16Zxt6qbo

----------


## Easy180

IMAX (likely) and a few more surprises?...this is getting good

----------


## Dustin

Ok?  They said no more expansion not too long ago.  Maybe they meant no expansion into Oklahoma City.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> Ok?  They said no more expansion not too long ago.  Maybe they meant no expansion into Oklahoma City.


They mean expansion of the Moore location. They (Warren) have stated numerous times they wish for the Moore location to be the only location for the OKC Market.

----------


## realtorchris

Imax! Imax! Imax!

----------


## Scorpiondiva

Imax would be really cool!

----------


## jn1780

> They mean expansion of the Moore location. They (Warren) have stated numerous times they wish for the Moore location to be the only location for the OKC Market.


Their theater would no longer be unique if they built them all over the place.

----------


## cdbthunder

> So I went to my doctor today at S 4th and Telephone Rd and he told me Warren Theater just purchased the property south of Moore Medical Center. He said the purchase was made for future expansion. Could this be for the proposed 20 theater complex originally planned until the economic downturn took place and if so wouldn't they have already aquired that property ?


Ok I don't mean to gloat but my doctor had the scoop on this months ago maybe I should ask him some more specific ?'s related to this matter.  :Smile:

----------


## z28james

I was told Warren would be expanding the Moore location with a IMAX screen in the spring. If you go to their website they just added one on one of their old locations. It looks pretty cool, I bet the one in Moore would be bigger and better.
If you go to the Warren website they have pics of the imax building, looks really cool.

http://www.kansas.com/2010/12/16/163...ns-friday.html

----------


## FRISKY

Update***




> March 8, 2011
> 
> IMAX theater to open this year in Moore 
> By Andrew Knittle
>  The Norman Transcript The Norman Transcript Tue Mar 08, 2011, 01:17 AM CST 
> 
> NORMAN — The Moore City Council approved a sales tax rebate agreement Monday night that’ll pave the way for a 600-seat IMAX theater to be built on the north side of the massive Warren Theatre.
> 
> The council voted unanimously to approve the agreement, which will provide up to $2 million in sales tax rebates to Oklahoma Warren Theatres LLC, the operator of the Warren Theatre.
> ...


http://normantranscript.com/local/x1...-year-in-Moore

----------


## kbsooner

I think its highly unlikely that it opens in 2011 as suggested in the article, they would have to be breaking ground very soon.

----------


## Dustin

FINALLY!  A *REAL* Imax!

----------


## Easy180

Holy bells good ole Moore is going to continue to see lots'o metro visitors especially during the summer blockbusters

----------


## venture

Very nice...can't wait! Refuse to go to any other theatre and this pretty much locks it up totally.

----------


## kevinpate

suites?

----------


## Consci

> I think its highly unlikely that it opens in 2011 as suggested in the article, they would have to be breaking ground very soon.


They are planning on opening for the Christmas season and they can pull it off if they get a good contractor.

----------


## megax11

> Holy bells good ole Moore is going to continue to see lots'o metro visitors especially during the summer blockbusters


Yeah. That's about the only time I give Moore my money.

Got to spend more on Southside. I make sure I always pay in cash, so people don't know that they're getting a southsiders money. Moore's only good for two things. Vintage Stock (when they actually have something good in stock), and Warren. Don't need Moore for any other reason.  :Smile: 

I do wonder though, how often Moore patrons are giving us OKC folk money when they attend Thunder games?

----------


## Ginkasa

I wonder how many people care.  I doubt that very many people even think about spending their money in this town or that town.  I'm sure they just shot close to home and don't care when they spend a few dollars elsewhere for a night on the town.  

Let the city take care of its finances and spend your money where you will.

----------


## Easy180

> Yeah. That's about the only time I give Moore my money.
> 
> Got to spend more on Southside. I make sure I always pay in cash, so people don't know that they're getting a southsiders money. Moore's only good for two things. Vintage Stock (when they actually have something good in stock), and Warren. Don't need Moore for any other reason. 
> 
> I do wonder though, how often Moore patrons are giving us OKC folk money when they attend Thunder games?


Surprised you don't go to the crossroads theater

----------


## SkyWestOKC

When I have a convenient choice, I spend my money inside of OKC city limits so OKC gets the tax benefit. For example, I frequently drive past the 7/11 on 119th and Penn, and on 4th and Telephone Road on the same trek. If it's not critical, I will stop at the one inside OKC to spend my money. It doesn't cost me any different as I will drive by both of them regardless, but I get the most benefit (indirectly by sending my sales tax to the city which I live in, and drive on the most) by stopping at the one in OKC. Now if it comes down to going out of my way to spend money inside OKC, I won't do that. If I'm going to jack in the box, the closest one is in Moore and I'm going to go there. Not drive across town. If it doesn't add time or money to my trip to spend my money in OKC, and I have a convenient choice of doing it -- I will always pick OKC.

----------


## Jesseda

Same here, i try to keep my spending money in moore where i live, its a lot easier now doing that since almost everything in need and want is now in moore, i couldnt say that 10 years ago..

----------


## Dustin

Does anyone know if the IMAX screen is going to be larger than the one in Wichita?  I think the Wichita IMAX is one of the largest in the world.

----------


## Ginkasa

Probably will be the same size.

----------


## John1744

I'm going out on a limb and guessing it's true IMAX with the dome and everything and not faux AMC IMAX?

----------


## Dustin

> I'm going out on a limb and guessing it's true IMAX with the dome and everything and not faux AMC IMAX?


I doubt a dome.. The domes are used more for documentaries and nature films.   It's probably just going to be a GIANT curved screen.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I'm going out on a limb and guessing it's true IMAX with the dome and everything and not faux AMC IMAX?


The dome is as 'faux' as it gets with the IMAX... it WILL NOT be a dome.  I have been to the one in Wichita and it was, without a doubt, the best IMAX theater I've ever been to...  If you are a true lover of the movie experience, it's worth the drive to wichita just to check it out... it's amazing, and I'm very excited that Bill Warren has decided to put one here.

----------


## Spartan

> I do wonder though, how often Moore patrons are giving us OKC folk money when they attend Thunder games?


You realize that one has 580,000 people and the other has like 60,000 people, right? The real question is how many times a day people living in Moore go to OKC.

If you think provincially in terms of the far south side, then Moore will continue to be the "kingpin" of Cleveland County. If you think in terms of strip malls and fast food drive-thrus (think "Taco Bell Ate My Town") then Moore will continue to rule the roost of the south metro. If you think holistically of the south side, starting at the south edge of downtown, and try and incorporate ways to revitalize the inner south side, then there are unique opportunities. Moore is already doing so good at attracting strip mall development, and that is not really a "unique opportunity," so ergo, that will continue to be what happens in Moore. You have to develop the unique opportunity.

----------


## Dustin

From their IMAX website:



This is what we can expect!  Exciting!

----------


## warreng88

One of largest IMAX screens in the country coming to Moore
By Brianna Bailey 
Journal Record
Oklahoma City reporter - Contact 405-278-2847	
Posted: 11:29 AM Tuesday, April 26, 2011

MOORE – Warren Theaters plans to break ground on a new $10-million theater here that will feature one of largest IMAX screens in North America.

“We anticipate this will be the No. 1 grossing IMAX theater in North America,” Warren Theaters CEO Bill Warren at a news conference Tuesday.

The new 600-seat IMAX theater will be 250 percent larger than the Oklahoma City metro area’s only other IMAX venue at the AMC Quail Springs Mall theater.

Construction on the new IMAX addition on the north side of Moore’s Warren Theater complex in Moore off of Interstate 35 will begin in the next few weeks.

The theater has a targeted open date in December, with “Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol” in IMAX 3D slated as the opening feature.
The IMAX screen at the new theater will be two stories higher and 20 feet wider than the existing main screen at the Moore Warren Theater, which is the largest in the state.

The new Moore theater will be a sister to the IMAX theater Warren opened in December 2010 in Wichita, Kan. The Wichita IMAX is the largest screen in North America.

Warren Theatres operates theaters across Kansas, Missouri, and Oklahoma. Moore’s  Warren Theatre is is the top grossing megaplex in a four-state area and one of the top ten grossing theaters in the country.

----------


## Consci

> Does anyone know if the IMAX screen is going to be larger than the one in Wichita?  I think the Wichita IMAX is one of the largest in the world.


Yes it will be larger than the one in Wichita, which will make it the largest Digital IMAX in the world.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Well, in order for Oklahoman's to embrace this, the popcorn buckets also need to be the largest in the world.

In all seriousness though, this is a great add for Moore and I will be excited to see it in person when it is complete.

----------


## kevinpate

Maybe that big purple curtain has an Okie size popcorn bucket behind it

----------


## iMAX386

The Dark Knight Rises is going to be incredible on this.

----------


## Jesseda

So I guess the new imax to be built is on the back burner, i thought they it was going to be ready by christmas time? there has not even been any ground breaking for this thing yet? Does anybody know if it is canceled or delayed

----------


## MikeLucky

I have watched now 3 Warren projects go up... and one thing that is universally true is that the timetables are ALWAYS on his time... lol.  The east Wichita location was announced and ended up being done about 8 years later.

----------


## jn1780

I saw a Key construction truck the other day parked on that side of the building. That means were two years away from ground breaking. LOL  How long were the Key construction signs up before construction actually started on the theater? It was over a year I believe.

----------


## jn1780

Good news! The construction office trailer was delivered today. Construction should begin at anytime.

----------


## zcamaro70

Ground breaking Monday July 11th 10 am.  Just got an email to go watch it from Warren Theatres.

----------


## soonermike

http://www.mooreimax.com/
If my math is correct, looks like they'll be opening next February - the 22nd I think.

----------


## Dustin

Is it just one screen or are there more than one?

----------


## Ginkasa

Its one IMAX.





> If my math is correct, looks like they'll be opening next February - the 22nd I think.



The 17th would make more sense.  Its a Friday and Friday is when things happen at movie theatres.  Its also what this site says.

----------


## warreng88

Moore IMAX opening pushed back to February
By Brianna Bailey
Journal Record
Oklahoma City reporter - Contact 405-278-2847

MOORE – The opening date for the massive new IMAX theater in Moore has been pushed back to February because of the expense and scale of the project, said Warren Theatre developer Bill Warren at the groundbreaking ceremony on Monday.

The six-story IMAX screen will be the largest of its kind in North America, Warren confirmed during the event.

The theater had been targeted to open in December, with Mission Impossible – Ghost Protocol in IMAX 3-D slated as the opening feature.

“It’s too big, too complicated, too expensive to do it in that amount of time and we want to get it right,” Warren said.
Warren also hinted at future development plans for the Moore theater site, which he said he plans to announce within the next 60 to 90 days.

“We have some more things in store for this location,” he said.

The massive IMAX screen will have to be trucked in from Canada in pieces and will take a team of about 60 people to assemble.
Warren estimates the new theater on the north side of Moore’s Warren Theatre complex off of Interstate 35 will cost $10 million to $12 million to build.

The new 600-seat IMAX theater will have a screen that is 250 percent larger than the Oklahoma City metro area’s only other IMAX screen at the AMC Quail Springs Mall theater. It will also be about two stories higher and 20 feet wider than the existing main screen at the Moore Warren Theatre, which is currently the largest movie screen in the state.

In March, the Moore City Council approved a $2 million sales tax rebate agreement with Warren Theatres to help bring the Warren IMAX screen to the city.

The incentive package was important to make the numbers work for the project, Warren said.

Warren Theaters anticipates the Moore IMAX will become the top-grossing IMAX screen in North America. The sales tax revenue that the city will see from out-of-town moviegoers who will also shop and eat in Moore makes the sales tax rebate deal worthwhile, said Deidre Ebrey, director of economic development for the city of Moore.

“It’s hard to quantify that, but we do know that it will give us a significant boost,” Ebrey said.

----------


## Dustin

Excited!

----------


## jn1780

December always did seem too ambitious.

----------


## venture

Very very nice. He is at least a guy that does it right and I have not seen any other movie theater that can compare.

Would assume the next announcement will be the expansion of the existing theater with more grand auditoriums (with balcony seating) and additional features. Wonder how much longer until they'll actually need a parking garage there.

----------


## Easy180

Wow sums it up nicely...That thing will be a zoo when it opens

----------


## dmoor82

The six-story IMAX screen will be the largest of its kind in North America, Warren confirmed during the event.So we went from having no Imax screens in OKC afew years ago to now having two with one being the largest in North America!Thats pretty big stuff!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Very very nice. He is at least a guy that does it right and I have not seen any other movie theater that can compare.
> 
> Would assume the next announcement will be the expansion of the existing theater with more grand auditoriums (with balcony seating) and additional features. Wonder how much longer until they'll actually need a parking garage there.


next announcement will be the future of the pad sights in front of the theater

----------


## venture

> The six-story IMAX screen will be the largest of its kind in North America, Warren confirmed during the event.So we went from having no Imax screens in OKC afew years ago to now having two with one being the largest in North America!Thats pretty big stuff!


Well...1 and a half. LOL I don't consider the AMC garbage to be real IMAX. :-)

----------


## zcamaro70

Dirt work going on at the restaurant pad at Warren.  The southeast lot in the parking lot has two earth movers working today.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Just drove by a few minutes ago and can confirm.

----------


## euphjay

> Dirt work going on at the restaurant pad at Warren.  The southeast lot in the parking lot has two earth movers working today.


Do we know yet what restaurant(s) these will become?

----------


## Cocaine

I didn't know it would be that big.

----------


## kbsooner

I thought they may be adding more parking up front to compensate for the parking loss during construction.  They have construction fences up, most of the North side of the building...  I'm not sure I've seen the parking lot fuller than it was today.  A good portion of the lot on the West side was being used!!!

----------


## mmonroe

Maybe it's the pain pills talking, i'm going to have to reread this later, but i'm EXCITED!!!

----------


## Easy180

> Do we know yet what restaurant(s) these will become?


City said on Facebook they should be ready to announce later this week

----------


## jn1780

The steel structure for the stadium seating is starting to take shape. Also, the new north parking lot is halfway done.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Anyone have any pics?

----------


## jn1780

> Anyone have any pics?

----------


## EricGarcia

Great to see expansion taking place.  I hear Bill Warren is actively seeking a site in the Tulsa area for a new complex.  An 18-screen Warren Theatre was planned for Catoosa late last year, but the deal fell through and will now be a Walmart store.  I would guess he is looking at Broken Arrow since that is where Tulsa has seen a lot of its growth.

----------


## MDot

I can't wait untill this open's. I already want to go watch a film there.

And as for Tulsa, do they already have a Warren or is Bill Warren seeking to expand into the Tulsa area?

----------


## EricGarcia

Warren doesn't have anything in Tulsa at this time.

----------


## MDot

Ah, then it would be great if they could find a location in Tulsa to build on sometime soon.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Anyone know what the restaurant will be yet? Was at the Furr's this morning and saw that building on the outparcel coming along nicely. Frame is done it appears.

----------


## EricGarcia

A new Hal Smith restaurant concept.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I think we covered that a while ago....was just asking if anyone knew the name or theme.

----------


## flintysooner

On City of Moore Facebook it was stated to be Hollies Flat Iron Steakhouse about a month or two ago

I found the link:
https://www.facebook.com/cityofmoore...60671427295391




> The Hal Smith Restaurant Group is building a steakhouse which should open after the first of the year. The name will be Hollies Flat Iron Steakhouse. Likely open only for dinner (after 4pm) with the possibility of being open for lunch on the weekends. Hal Smith owns and operates Charleston's, Red Rock Canyon Grill, and Toby Keith's to name a few.

----------


## soonermike

There is a new post on the City of Moore FB page: "A world class IMAX is not the only surprise coming from Warren Theatres! Press Announcement - October 20, 2011.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Hmmm....wonder what it could be? If I remember correctly they still have an outparcel available on the northeast side of their property?

----------


## EricGarcia

Exciting to hear about additional development!

----------


## MDot

20 more days and we'll know.

----------


## russellc

> Hmmm....wonder what it could be? If I remember correctly they still have an outparcel available on the northeast side of their property?


It's not about that, in the _Moore Monthly_ article from May they said shortly after they start construction on the IMAX, "they’ll also be announcing plans for construction on two more auditoriums to begin soon after that."
http://www.mooremonthly.com/news/261...oming-to-moore

----------


## Dustin

What the hell could it be?

----------


## Intrepid

There's is now a sign out in front.  

"Hollie's Flatiron Steakhouse"




> Anyone know what the restaurant will be yet? Was at the Furr's this morning and saw that building on the outparcel coming along nicely. Frame is done it appears.

----------


## Ginkasa

Apparently this announcement has been pushed back to November 3rd...

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Balls.....

----------


## MDot

> Apparently this announcement has been pushed back to November 3rd...


Ahhh! Why push back a press release? October 20th felt far enough away already, now another 2 weeks? BS

----------


## jn1780

Im going to be disppointed if it turns out to be just two auditoriums. They could announce that now if they wanted and apparently it was all ready leaked to Moore officials.

----------


## Jesseda

hopefully its something great

----------


## russellc

If I remember correctly, in the printed version (which was longer) of the link I posted above, Mr. Warren says the 2 new auditoriums will be a new concept, and he was still working on copyright stuff before he would make the announcement. Maybe that is why it was pushed back.  I hope we find out soon!

----------


## MikeLucky

Posted on FB at about 1am.

----------


## Easy180

My guess is leather chair recliners and able to order from the menu like the two balconies can...Just no booze

----------


## Ginkasa

Maybe like this?

----------


## SoonerDave

Maybe, but I hardly think you'd have copyright entanglements for a table-service movie theater. I mean, in reality, they already have that with the balcony seating. Sure seems like it would have to be "bigger" than that to justify all the double-secret promotion. They're likening it to the construction of the IMAX, so surely its something more movie-related than table service food.

Guess we'll find out Friday...

----------


## Questor

Wouldn't it be cool if the decor was all movie themed and their staff were dressed as movie characters?  I could see that taking quite a bit of licensing.

----------


## EricGarcia

Maybe it is an announcement of a new Theater complex being built at another location.  This would help conceal the location until the press announcement.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Doubt it. He has mentioned many times that he doesn't want to oversaturate the market. Never know, though. Plans change.

----------


## John1744

I think it has something to do with the Moore location as they've been hyping it on their Moore specific sites and not on their general Warren site. Hopefully it's not something silly like D-Box seats.

----------


## MDot

Whatever it is I'm bettin it'll be cool. Unless it's something lame like things already suggested.

----------


## dave1983

Here is a link to what they're doing:

http://www.warrentheatres.com/mooredsuites.asp

I called the Warren and they said what it's going to be are 2 private auditoriums that will seat 30-45 people. They're building them right by where the restrooms are located upstairs in the area where there use to be a wall and they're turning it into a hallway that will lead to the private auditoriums located above the ticket office.

----------


## jn1780

> Here is a link to what they're doing:
> 
> http://www.warrentheatres.com/mooredsuites.asp
> 
> I called the Warren and they said what it's going to be are 2 private auditoriums that will seat 30-45 people. They're building them right by where the restrooms are located upstairs in the area where there use to be a wall and they're turning it into a hallway that will lead to the private auditoriums located above the ticket office.


What was in this space before, storage?

----------


## Dustin

yyeeeaahhh....no 

22 bucks?!?!  I'll pass

----------


## jn1780

> yyeeeaahhh....no 
> 
> 22 bucks?!?!  I'll pass


My parents have a projector and screen at their lake house. The outside is even wired for surround sound. Think I will go there instead. Lol

Who are they targeting with this concept? Is it for birthday parties?

Edit: I guess Easy180 and Ginkas wins the prize.

----------


## dankrutka

That could be a neat experience for birthday parties, work events, or other occasions. I like the creativity. Not everyone has extra projectors at their lake houses. Lol.

----------


## jn1780

> That could be a neat experience for birthday parties, work events, or other occasions. I like the creativity. Not everyone has extra projectors at their lake houses. Lol.


Yeah, I just read their site more carefully. Its like the balcony,but more intimate. 21 and over to enter.

----------


## Easy180

No it's not exactly groundbreaking but I'm sure these two auditoriums will be top notch...Will be a great option for those of us with kids who like to do it up right when we actually get a night out

----------


## kevinpate

so the big secret announcement was the suites that were referenced in a news article back in March of this year?  They sound nice, but I was thinking it would be all new info given the build up to it.

----------


## MDot

Yeah, kinda weak considering how "special" they made this out to be. Nice addition though I suppose.

----------


## Ginkasa

Noticed something while reading the "announcement."  I don't know if the announcement was actually pushed back due to copyright issues and I don't know if the "thing" I noticed was at all intentional or related at all to the delay.  If it were related (which I doubt it is), I don't understand why they would push an announcement back just for a quick jab.  Whatever the case, I thought this was funny:




> The Moore Warren now offers the Director Suites - two intimately appointed auditoriums featuring *ultimate movie going* luxury.

----------


## ljbab728

http://newsok.com/moores-warren-thea...ad_story_title

----------


## dave1983

> What was in this space before, storage?


No. There was just a wall upstairs in the lounge area along side the restrooms (east of the bathroom entry way) right by the lobby stair case. They just knocked out a wall to make the hallway leading to the new lounge area.

----------


## ljbab728

> No. There was just a wall upstairs in the lounge area along side the restrooms (east of the bathroom entry way) right by the lobby stair case. They just knocked out a wall to make the hallway leading to the new lounge area.


I haven't been there but the article says the suite area was formerly used as storage.

----------


## SoonerDave

The creation of the two lounges is very nice, but hardly on a par with the IMAX announcement. Kinda disappointed on this one. Oh, well....

----------


## jn1780

> The creation of the two lounges is very nice, but hardly on a par with the IMAX announcement. Kinda disappointed on this one. Oh, well....


They thought it was cool that they could use the IMAX theater construction as a cover for these two other auditoriums. This explains why they had the temporary stair case at the back of the building. I always thought it was related to the IMAX construction.  

I guess they had a dead space in their building that they didn't know what to do with until now or they cut it out originally to save money. Kind of odd to have a storage space this large.

----------


## MikeLucky

So there is an announcement about something nice that NO OTHER THEATER in the area even comes close to having....  and you guys are are disappointed... lol.  Life must just bore the s*** out of you guys.

----------


## dankrutka

> So there is an announcement about something nice that NO OTHER THEATER in the area even comes close to having....  and you guys are are disappointed... lol.  Life must just bore the s*** out of you guys.


+1

----------


## Jesseda

wow there is pics of it on the warren facebook, um yeah can everyone say how stupid, the screen is probably the smallest theater screen I ever seen and the room looks like the size of my parents living room.. to me balcony seating is still far better then this.. I think they made these rooms more for company gatherings and parties, but I would pass, its just to small of everything to pay $22 ea

----------


## Dustin

> wow there is pics of it on the warren facebook, um yeah can everyone say how stupid, the screen is probably the smallest theater screen I ever seen and the room looks like the size of my parents living room.. to me balcony seating is still far better then this.. I think they made these rooms more for company gatherings and parties, but I would pass, its just to small of everything to pay $22 ea


 :Yeahthat:

----------


## jn1780

> So there is an announcement about something nice that NO OTHER THEATER in the area even comes close to having....  and you guys are are disappointed... lol.  Life must just bore the s*** out of you guys.


Apparently life isn't boring because our imaginations came up with something along the same scale or bigger as the new IMAX.  The marketing hype sure was on a grander scale.

The super secret luxuary bathroom improvements is Warrens next project. Lol

----------


## kevinpate

Not bored in the least.  But the addition of the suites was in the press many months ago, long before someone decided to create hype for something new and interesting.  

I'd liken it to being set up on a blind date with a good friend you first met over spring break.  Sure, you'll likely have a nice eve and all, and the chitchat will be less stilted, but you'll wonder a bit why someone went to all the trouble to make the eve into something more than hanging out with a friend.

----------


## Easy180

> They thought it was cool that they could use the IMAX theater construction as a cover for these two other auditoriums. This explains why they had the temporary stair case at the back of the building. I always thought it was related to the IMAX construction.  
> 
> I guess they had a dead space in their building that they didn't know what to do with until now or they cut it out originally to save money. Kind of odd to have a storage space this large.


Their FB comment made it sound like they intentionally designed it this way to allow for growth

----------


## MDot

> Not bored in the least.  But the addition of the suites was in the press many months ago, long before someone decided to create hype for something new and interesting.  
> 
> I'd liken it to being set up on a blind date with a good friend you first met over spring break.  Sure, you'll likely have a nice eve and all, and the chitchat will be less stilted, but you'll wonder a bit why someone went to all the trouble to make the eve into something more than hanging out with a friend.


+2

----------


## rcjunkie

> So there is an announcement about something nice that NO OTHER THEATER in the area even comes close to having....  and you guys are are disappointed... lol.  Life must just bore the s*** out of you guys.


So true. They could have announced that every screen would be an IMAX, all seating would be leather chairs, all food and drinks were free, a limo would pick you up and take you home, and some would still complain.

----------


## MDot

> So true. They could have announced that every screen would be an IMAX, all seating would be leather chairs, all food and drinks were free, a limo would pick you up and take you home, and some would still complain.


As we've all known for all our lives, somebody will always complain and nothing will ever change that. I've even heard someone complain about Devon building the Devon Tower because they were using their money to build a new tower instead of give that money to the homeless. That's just the way it is and I'm sure you are well aware of that.

----------


## zcamaro70

Bill Warren was at the 3:00pm showing of Sherlock Holmes today and spoke to those of us in the crowd.  Mr. Warren stated both of the current balcony theatres are the largest in the state, including bigger than either the AMC IMAX and Bricktown Cinecapri.  Mr. Warren futher stated the new IMAX that is nearing completion in Moore will be the largest in the country.  He showed some pictures of the progress and what to expect when it is completed.

----------


## SoonerDave

The new IMAX looks great. The exterior work is probably 80-85% complete and the design will perfectly integrate it into the existing site. It should really be a super location and it will be great to have a true IMAX source!

----------


## pure

I would really like to see something like the Inwood Theatre in Dallas for something really comfortable and different (for Oklahoma). Huge love sacs and comfy couches, and tickets still under $10. 




http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfa...wood_theat.php

----------


## s00nr1

I have been a staunch supporter of the Warren since its opening several years ago but I had to scratch my head a bit on Sunday when we went to see MI:4 and was charged an extra $0.50 because it was in the grand auditorium. This is now their 3rd price hike in the past 12 months and I am beginning to wonder where it will end. I can understand one across-the-board hike for all screens, or paying extra to sit in the balcony, but to charge an extra $0.50 because the room is bigger is just dumb in my opinion.

----------


## MDot

> I have been a staunch supporter of the Warren since its opening several years ago but I had to scratch my head a bit on Sunday when we went to see MI:4 and was charged an extra $0.50 because it was in the grand auditorium. This is now their 3rd price hike in the past 12 months and I am beginning to wonder where it will end. I can understand one across-the-board hike for all screens, or paying extra to sit in the balcony, but to charge an extra $0.50 because the room is bigger is just dumb in my opinion.


You had me until you said "but to charge an extra $0.50 because the room is bigger is just dumb" then you lost me and you ended your statement. LOL I'm not trying to be rude but it makes perfect sense to pay a higher price to get into a bigger room, kind of like how it costs more to fly in 1st class than it does to fly in 3rd class. The rest of your complaint made sense to me but I had to tilt my head some when I read your final point. 

I wish you luck in your future movie goin destination choice.

----------


## Dustin

> I have been a staunch supporter of the Warren since its opening several years ago but I had to scratch my head a bit on Sunday when we went to see MI:4 and was charged an extra $0.50 because it was in the grand auditorium. This is now their 3rd price hike in the past 12 months and I am beginning to wonder where it will end. I can understand one across-the-board hike for all screens, or paying extra to sit in the balcony, but to charge an extra $0.50 because the room is bigger is just dumb in my opinion.

----------


## jn1780

> You had me until you said "but to charge an extra $0.50 because the room is bigger is just dumb" then you lost me and you ended your statement. LOL I'm not trying to be rude but it makes perfect sense to pay a higher price to get into a bigger room, kind of like how it costs more to fly in 1st class than it does to fly in 3rd class. The rest of your complaint made sense to me but I had to tilt my head some when I read your final point. 
> 
> I wish you luck in your future movie goin destination choice.


I never been to the bigger room at Warren. Its not like third class in a bigger airplane is it? Or is it like a big airplane where every seat is first class and their is lots of leg room?

----------


## s00nr1

> You had me until you said "but to charge an extra $0.50 because the room is bigger is just dumb" then you lost me and you ended your statement. LOL I'm not trying to be rude but it makes perfect sense to pay a higher price to get into a bigger room, kind of like how it costs more to fly in 1st class than it does to fly in 3rd class. The rest of your complaint made sense to me but I had to tilt my head some when I read your final point. 
> 
> I wish you luck in your future movie goin destination choice.


The only difference here being that this is the only instance I have ever seen that a theater has charged a separate price for a bigger screen with the same viewing experience (as in non-IMAX, 3D, etc). I mean why not just make a different price for all the other 13 screens in there? Start at $5 for the smallest screen, then $5.50 for the next, then $6.00 for the next and so-on. 

To compare this to the difference between coach and first class really doesn't apply as both the size of the seats and the service received are much greater than that of the rear cabin. In this instance, the only difference is screen size where the product/service received is identical to the other screens. Now as I said in my previous post, if you want to charge more for the balcony seats or the director's suites then by all means do so as both the seats and service are much better. I understand Warren has the market cornered and I completely understand why but the continual price increases just seem to me to be flaunting the fact they can do whatever they want. 

Who knows what the ticket price for the IMAX will be (probably in the $16 range).

----------


## MDot

> The only difference here being that this is the only instance I have ever seen that a theater has charged a separate price for a bigger screen with the same viewing experience (as in non-IMAX, 3D, etc). I mean why not just make a different price for all the other 13 screens in there? Start at $5 for the smallest screen, then $5.50 for the next, then $6.00 for the next and so-on. 
> 
> To compare this to the difference between coach and first class really doesn't apply as both the size of the seats and the service received are much greater than that of the rear cabin. In this instance, the only difference is screen size where the product/service received is identical to the other screens. Now as I said in my previous post, if you want to charge more for the balcony seats or the director's suites then by all means do so as both the seats and service are much better. I understand Warren has the market cornered and I completely understand why but the continual price increases just seem to me to be flaunting the fact they can do whatever they want. 
> 
> Who knows what the ticket price for the IMAX will be (probably in the $16 range).


Makes enough sense. If it actually was as much of a difference as 1st class and 3rd class then I'd expect it to be no less than $5.00 extra to get in; the reason it's only $0.50 extra is because it's a bigger screen which like you said should apply to all screens. Just go with a normal screen if you don't like have to pay $0.50 extra, that's the simplest thing to do I'd think.

----------


## s00nr1

> Makes enough sense. If it actually was as much of a difference as 1st class and 3rd class then I'd expect it to be no less than $5.00 extra to get in; the reason it's only $0.50 extra is because it's a bigger screen which like you said should apply to all screens. Just go with a normal screen if you don't like have to pay $0.50 extra, that's the simplest thing to do I'd think.


Oh I will. I never said I was going to stop going to the Warren (remember they've got the movie market cornered so were all suckers in the end). Its just the first time I've ever seen something like that done at a movie theater. I grew up in DFW and the Cinemark Tinseltown in Grapevine had two 75ft wide screens (bigger than the Warren's Grand) and prices were no higher in that theater than their other screens. Same thing at the AMC Grapevine Mills.

----------


## MDot

> Oh I will. I never said I was going to stop going to the Warren (remember they've got the movie market cornered so were all suckers in the end). Its just the first time I've ever seen something like that done at a movie theater. I grew up in DFW and the Cinemark Tinseltown in Grapevine had two 75ft wide screens (bigger than the Warren's Grand) and prices were no higher in that theater than their other screens. Same thing at the AMC Grapevine Mills.


You basically stated the reason, they have the market cornered so they're going to do it the way they want to because they can get away with it while people continue to go. Not blaming the customer, not even necessarily blaming Warren, it's just the way they run things.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I never been to the bigger room at Warren. Its not like third class in a bigger airplane is it? Or is it like a big airplane where every seat is first class and their is lots of leg room?


Seems to me that the Warren can charge whatever it wants for whichever theater it desires. Doesn't have to be rationale for it.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The only difference here being that this is the only instance I have ever seen that a theater has charged a separate price for a bigger screen with the same viewing experience (as in non-IMAX, 3D, etc). I mean why not just make a different price for all the other 13 screens in there? Start at $5 for the smallest screen, then $5.50 for the next, then $6.00 for the next and so-on. 
> 
> To compare this to the difference between coach and first class really doesn't apply as both the size of the seats and the service received are much greater than that of the rear cabin. In this instance, the only difference is screen size where the product/service received is identical to the other screens. Now as I said in my previous post, if you want to charge more for the balcony seats or the director's suites then by all means do so as both the seats and service are much better. I understand Warren has the market cornered and I completely understand why but the continual price increases just seem to me to be flaunting the fact they can do whatever they want. 
> 
> Who knows what the ticket price for the IMAX will be (probably in the $16 range).


harkins in bricktown charges a $1 more for the "cine capri"   which is their largest screen

----------


## oneforone

The largest theater at Warren in comfortable in every seat. In fact I have watched movies in the balcony, lower seats and the regular theaters. All are just as nice. The one I am going to have to try is the Directors Suites. Sure you pay extra but, it's worth every penny. Considering what we spend overall on date night when the wife I go for dinner and a movie. I pay extra at Warren because I can enjoy the movie like I used to be able to everywhere else. Before Warren the only place I viewed movies was at home. I got sick and tired of having to deal with people that came to the movies to do everything but, watch the movie.

I don't understand why anyone would complain about how much something costs these days when almost everything has other options and price points. If you think Warren charges too much, there are plenty of other theaters in the metro to go. Tinsletown and Silver Screen in Yukon seems to have the best prices. They appear to be packed every weekend.

----------


## s00nr1

> harkins in bricktown charges a $1 more for the "cine capri"   which is their largest screen


Just as a point of clarification it's $0.50 more there as well but $1 less than the grand at Warren. Again guys, the point of my post was more along the lines of the multiple price increases across the board just in the past year in addition to this new premium charge for the G.A. This is not to take anything away from the service at the Warren.

On a side note, did anyone else notice a new P.A. voice doing the intro prior to the movie?

----------


## venture

> Again guys, the point of my post was more along the lines of the multiple price increases across the board just in the past year


Business costs go up...so naturally they get passed on to the consumer. This is a non-issue.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I'll be watching movies in spendy sections only.

Because I can't stand people  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ginkasa

Looks like the IMAX opening was pushed back? The countdown at MooreIMAX.com pegs it now opening March 2nd.

----------


## Dustin

Feb. 24th 

http://www.facebook.com/MooreWarrenWorldClassIMAX

----------


## zcamaro70

There are a bunch more pictures from the inside on the City of Moore Facebook page.  I guess the Moore firefighters are helping to raise the IMAX screen and they are updating the progress with pictures.

----------


## Dustin



----------


## Richard at Remax

can't wait to see dark knight rises on this

----------


## TaoMaas

It's supposed to be the largest digital screen in the world.  4000 sq. ft., if I remember right.  I think the guy said there's a larger regular screen in Asia or somewhere, but this is the largest digital screen.  I'm not sure what the difference is exactly.

----------


## Ginkasa

Its referring to the projector.  Rather than using physical film, the Warren IMAX will use a digital projector that uses computer files for the movies.

----------


## bbhill

I'm actually really sad that this will be a digital IMAX instead of an analog one. The digital resolution is so much lower. Currently Imax uses two overlapped 2K projectors for an effective resolution of 2160x2048 pixels as far as I know. At this massive size, you are going to be able to see those pixels from a mile away.

Analog IMAX uses 70mm film, which is estimated to produce approximately 6120x4500 discernible pixels.

On a 4000 sqft screen:
Digital: Each pixel is .13 square inches
Analog: Each "pixel" is .02 square inches
Thats over 6 times less clarity. . .

TL;DR: Don't sit on the front row.

----------


## SoonerDave

I'd have to check some specs to be sure, but I believe you're dealing with the upper bound of what the average human eye can realistically discern at much of an appreciable distance.

----------


## Beastboii

Saw the woman in black today and before it they said blah blah blah then I heard "not just the biggest in Oklahoma, but the whole world too" beast

----------


## Ginkasa

So, tickets are on sale now.  BTW.

----------


## metro

> Its referring to the projector.  Rather than using physical film, the Warren IMAX will use a digital projector that uses computer files for the movies.


In your face China! LOL

----------


## progressiveboy

Looks like it is ready to open!







http://newsok.com/imax-at-the-warren...rticle/3651316

----------


## Dustin



----------


## iMAX386

Nice!  Love that they're showing the Dark Knight...I was jealous of my friends near IMAX theaters in '08 when that movie came out.

That article mentioned those old movies will be 1/2 price this next week, but made no mention of the original price.  Anyone know?

----------


## Dustin

Largest digital screen in the world at the moment.  Amazing.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Nice!  Love that they're showing the Dark Knight...I was jealous of my friends near IMAX theaters in '08 when that movie came out.
> 
> That article mentioned those old movies will be 1/2 price this next week, but made no mention of the original price.  Anyone know?



From the website (www.mooreimax.com):

3D IMAX PRICES:
Adult (Matinee) - $13.00
Adult (Evening) - $16.00
Senior - $13.00
Child - $12.00

2D IMAX PRICES:
Adult (Matinee) - $10.00
Adult (Evening) - $13.00
Senior - $10.00
Child - $9.00

Interestingly, they claim this first week is "half off," but that's only "half off the evening adult 3D price regardless of age and despite one of the movies is in 2D."

----------


## MikeLucky

> From the website (www.mooreimax.com):
> 
> 3D IMAX PRICES:
> Adult (Matinee) - $13.00
> Adult (Evening) - $16.00
> Senior - $13.00
> Child - $12.00
> 
> 2D IMAX PRICES:
> ...


Well, they could just be charging full price this weekend... so really does it matter?

----------


## iMAX386

Tickets this next week are $8 for those 2 movies according to the website.  Which is either $2 or $5 (3D) cheaper.

----------


## Easy180

Go Moore...It's your birthday

http://m.newsok.com/s;jsessionid=86B...566&f=business

MOORE — IMAX ticket sales at the Warren Theatres were the highest of any in the world during its opening week, said Bill Warren, who owns the theater and several others in Kansas.

The Moore theater has sold the most IMAX tickets of any theater in North America since it opened Feb. 24. Even before the IMAX, the Warren in Moore was one of the top grossing theaters in the country, he said.

----------


## kevinpate

> Go Moore...It's your birthday
> 
> http://m.newsok.com/s;jsessionid=86B...566&f=business
> 
> MOORE  IMAX ticket sales at the Warren Theatres were the highest of any in the world during its opening week, said Bill Warren, who owns the theater and several others in Kansas.
> 
> The Moore theater has sold the most IMAX tickets of any theater in North America since it opened Feb. 24. Even before the IMAX, the Warren in Moore was one of the top grossing theaters in the country, he said.


But of course ... because there is nothing else to do in central OK.  Same reason the nearby Furr's is always full ... no where else good to go eat. Or so i hear.

(ducks and runs for cover before someone picks up the hater bombs and tosses them right back at me.)

----------


## soonerliberal

> But of course ... because there is nothing else to do in central OK.  Same reason the nearby Furr's is always full ... no where else good to go eat. Or so i hear.
> 
> (ducks and runs for cover before someone picks up the hater bombs and tosses them right back at me.)


I disagree with you, but for a different reason.  The Warren Theatre is unique.  I have brought friends from all over the country to see a movie there and they are almost always very complimentary.  In most cities, you just have the standard Regal/AMC fare with an occasional boutique theatre.  I guarantee you if Warren decided to expand into much larger markets, he would be incredibly successful as well.  Moore got a coup with the theatre.

----------

